# Flavio Insinna e le frasi pro-immigrazione a L'eredità



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2019)

Il presentatore de *L'eredità*, *Flavio Insinna*, nelle ultime puntate del game show si è lasciato andare ad affermazioni che lasciano intravedere il suo pensiero riguardo il tema dell'*immigrazione*. 

Nella puntata odierna appena conclusa, mentre stava svelando al campione Gabriele quale fosse la risposta esatta nel gioco finale della ghigliottina, ha affermato "_*alzare i muri in tema d'accoglienza, è una cosa che non si fa*, è molto più utile costruire ponti_" (il concorrente ha scritto "Alzare" come risposta e "Muro" era tra le parole suggerite).

Una frase simile, peraltro, l'aveva già detta qualche giorno prima, quando sul finire della puntata, dopo aver svelato ad una concorrente la risposta esatta, sempre nella ghigliottina, che era "Ponte", ha gridato "_*su i ponti e giù i muri*_".


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## MassimoRE (17 Ottobre 2019)

E allora?


----------



## fabri47 (17 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presentatore de *L'eredità*, *Flavio Insinna*, nelle ultime puntate del game show si è lasciato andare ad affermazioni che lasciano intravedere il suo pensiero riguardo il tema dell'*immigrazione*.
> 
> Nella puntata odierna appena conclusa, mentre stava svelando al campione Gabriele quale fosse la risposta esatta nel gioco finale della ghigliottina, ha affermato "_*alzare i muri in tema d'accoglienza, è una cosa che non si fa*, è molto più utile costruire ponti_" (il concorrente ha scritto "Alzare" come risposta e "Muro" era tra le parole suggerite).
> 
> Una frase simile, peraltro, l'aveva già detta qualche giorno prima, quando sul finire della puntata, dopo aver svelato ad una concorrente la risposta esatta, sempre nella ghigliottina, che era "Ponte", ha gridato "_*su i ponti e giù i muri*_".


.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Ottobre 2019)

Sort d trmon abbrnecchiat


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presentatore de *L'eredità*, *Flavio Insinna*, nelle ultime puntate del game show si è lasciato andare ad affermazioni che lasciano intravedere il suo pensiero riguardo il tema dell'*immigrazione*.
> 
> Nella puntata odierna appena conclusa, mentre stava svelando al campione Gabriele quale fosse la risposta esatta nel gioco finale della ghigliottina, ha affermato "_*alzare i muri in tema d'accoglienza, è una cosa che non si fa*, è molto più utile costruire ponti_" (il concorrente ha scritto "Alzare" come risposta e "Muro" era tra le parole suggerite).
> 
> Una frase simile, peraltro, l'aveva già detta qualche giorno prima, quando sul finire della puntata, dopo aver svelato ad una concorrente la risposta esatta, sempre nella ghigliottina, che era "Ponte", ha gridato "_*su i ponti e giù i muri*_".



Per la legge del contrappasso dovrebbe fare il conduttore di The Wall.


----------



## admin (17 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presentatore de *L'eredità*, *Flavio Insinna*, nelle ultime puntate del game show si è lasciato andare ad affermazioni che lasciano intravedere il suo pensiero riguardo il tema dell'*immigrazione*.
> 
> Nella puntata odierna appena conclusa, mentre stava svelando al campione Gabriele quale fosse la risposta esatta nel gioco finale della ghigliottina, ha affermato "_*alzare i muri in tema d'accoglienza, è una cosa che non si fa*, è molto più utile costruire ponti_" (il concorrente ha scritto "Alzare" come risposta e "Muro" era tra le parole suggerite).
> 
> Una frase simile, peraltro, l'aveva già detta qualche giorno prima, quando sul finire della puntata, dopo aver svelato ad una concorrente la risposta esatta, sempre nella ghigliottina, che era "Ponte", ha gridato "_*su i ponti e giù i muri*_".



Sarà uno dei prossimi direttori della Rai


----------



## wildfrank (18 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarà uno dei prossimi direttori della Rai



Segretario personale del papa, no?


----------



## bmb (18 Ottobre 2019)

Lui, Fazio e la D'Urso. I 3 personaggi più squallidi della televisione mondiale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presentatore de *L'eredità*, *Flavio Insinna*, nelle ultime puntate del game show si è lasciato andare ad affermazioni che lasciano intravedere il suo pensiero riguardo il tema dell'*immigrazione*.
> 
> Nella puntata odierna appena conclusa, mentre stava svelando al campione Gabriele quale fosse la risposta esatta nel gioco finale della ghigliottina, ha affermato "_*alzare i muri in tema d'accoglienza, è una cosa che non si fa*, è molto più utile costruire ponti_" (il concorrente ha scritto "Alzare" come risposta e "Muro" era tra le parole suggerite).
> 
> Una frase simile, peraltro, l'aveva già detta qualche giorno prima, quando sul finire della puntata, dopo aver svelato ad una concorrente la risposta esatta, sempre nella ghigliottina, che era "Ponte", ha gridato "_*su i ponti e giù i muri*_".



avesse detto il contrario sarebbe per strada.

la libertà d'opinione non è ammessa in un regime totalitario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presentatore de *L'eredità*, *Flavio Insinna*, nelle ultime puntate del game show si è lasciato andare ad affermazioni che lasciano intravedere il suo pensiero riguardo il tema dell'*immigrazione*.
> 
> Nella puntata odierna appena conclusa, mentre stava svelando al campione Gabriele quale fosse la risposta esatta nel gioco finale della ghigliottina, ha affermato "_*alzare i muri in tema d'accoglienza, è una cosa che non si fa*, è molto più utile costruire ponti_" (il concorrente ha scritto "Alzare" come risposta e "Muro" era tra le parole suggerite).
> 
> Una frase simile, peraltro, l'aveva già detta qualche giorno prima, quando sul finire della puntata, dopo aver svelato ad una concorrente la risposta esatta, sempre nella ghigliottina, che era "Ponte", ha gridato "_*su i ponti e giù i muri*_".



Questo dopo che striscia l'aveva incastrato ad insultare i concorrenti che non si davano da fare per creare spettacolo si è ricostruito un personaggio vomitevole pieno di buonismo e melenso oltre ogni limite..

Persona ripugnante


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo dopo che striscia l'aveva incastrato ad insultare i concorrenti che non si davano da fare per creare spettacolo si è ricostruito un personaggio vomitevole *pieno di buonismo e melenso oltre ogni limite..*
> 
> Persona ripugnante


Lo è sempre stato, solo che fino ad ora si è "nascosto" perchè c'era la destra al governo, ora che c'è la sinistra sta tornando a manifestare questo buonismo.

Vi consiglio di cercare su google "Jimmy Ghione Insinna", e vi esce un servizio dove l'inviato di Striscia intervista un ex spettatore di Affari Tuoi. Andatevela a sentire, anche perchè poi si parla degli amati migranti i quali Insinna in studio, in un fuori onda, secondo questo figurante, li avrebbe aggettivati in tutt'altro modo  .


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lo è sempre stato, solo che fino ad ora si è "nascosto" perchè c'era la destra al governo, ora che c'è la sinistra sta tornando a manifestare questo buonismo.
> 
> Vi consiglio di cercare su google "Jimmy Ghione Insinna", e vi esce un servizio dove l'inviato di Striscia intervista un ex spettatore di Affari Tuoi. Andatevela a sentire, anche perchè poi si parla anche degli amati migranti i quali Insinna che in studio, in un fuori onda, secondo questo figurante, li avrebbe aggettivati in tutt'altro modo  .



Si vede da un miglio che è una persona sporca..non so nemmeno come faccia a lavorare in RAI...oltretutto, privo di qual si voglia talento artistico..misteri della tv pubblica..


----------



## fabri47 (18 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si vede da un miglio che è una persona sporca..non so nemmeno come faccia a lavorare in RAI...oltretutto, privo di qual si voglia talento artistico..misteri della tv pubblica..


Come attore di fiction in Don Matteo e Ho Sposato uno Sbirro ci stava pure, da quando è diventato conduttore il peggio del peggio. Io aspetto e spero ancora che a L'eredità ci vada il degno erede di Frizzi, ossia Alessandro Greco.

Meno male che hanno tolto il gioco dei pacchi, un insulto all'intelligenza, e pure quello andava in onda nella tv che noi paghiamo.


----------



## iceman. (18 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avesse detto il contrario sarebbe per strada.
> 
> la libertà d'opinione non è ammessa in un regime totalitario.



.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presentatore de *L'eredità*, *Flavio Insinna*, nelle ultime puntate del game show si è lasciato andare ad affermazioni che lasciano intravedere il suo pensiero riguardo il tema dell'*immigrazione*.
> 
> Nella puntata odierna appena conclusa, mentre stava svelando al campione Gabriele quale fosse la risposta esatta nel gioco finale della ghigliottina, ha affermato "_*alzare i muri in tema d'accoglienza, è una cosa che non si fa*, è molto più utile costruire ponti_" (il concorrente ha scritto "Alzare" come risposta e "Muro" era tra le parole suggerite).
> 
> Una frase simile, peraltro, l'aveva già detta qualche giorno prima, quando sul finire della puntata, dopo aver svelato ad una concorrente la risposta esatta, sempre nella ghigliottina, che era "Ponte", ha gridato "_*su i ponti e giù i muri*_".



Questo ha la lingua completamente marrone dalla quantità di ani che ha leccato in vita sua, falsissimo, viscido, rivoltante


----------



## fabri47 (21 Dicembre 2019)

*Nella puntata di stasera, propaganda all'UE. La parola della ghigliottina era "inno" e tra gli indizi c'era "europeo", mentre spiegava il collegamento ha affermato: "speriamo in un'Europa più unita, solida ed accogliente".*


----------



## MassimoRE (21 Dicembre 2019)

Guardate che vi state confondendo, parlare di accoglienza e di Europa unita non è un reato in Italia, è fare apologia del fascismo un reato, leggete ogni tanto la Costituzione, non fa male...


----------



## 7vinte (21 Dicembre 2019)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Guardate che vi state confondendo, parlare di accoglienza e di Europa unita non è un reato in Italia, è fare apologia del fascismo un reato, leggete ogni tanto la Costituzione, non fa male...



I reati stanno nel Codice Penale, non in Costituzione


----------



## MassimoRE (22 Dicembre 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> I reati stanno nel Codice Penale, non in Costituzione



Certo, ma detti reati discendono espressamente dalla XII Disposizione Transitoria e Finale della Costituzione della Repubblica Italiana, la quale recita: 

* «È vietata la riorganizzazione, sotto qualsiasi forma, del disciolto partito fascista. In deroga all'articolo 48, sono stabilite con legge, per non oltre un quinquennio dalla entrata in vigore della Costituzione, limitazioni temporanee al diritto di voto e alla eleggibilità per i capi responsabili del regime fascista.»*


----------

